# Inshore charter give away for vets



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Sep 15, 2010)

Dad posted this in the Saltwater subforum. Just wanted to make sure everyone had a chance to nominate themselves or another vet. 



> As a 20 year military veteran, and the father of a 5 year veteran, I know how hard it is to keep your life and family safe and together when you are in the armed forces.
> 
> Therefore, I would like to give away a free full day inshore charter to a veteran and 2 guests every month.
> 
> ...



So far we have:

October:     

Milltown's nephew Jayson was drawn. Gone fishin' 10/17/10 !!!                                           

November:

Dana Young's son Jeremy was drawn. Gone fishin' 11/13/10 !!!




December:
sharks' son in law
boondocker's buddy Chris Carter
Southern Gent
Oldenred
Sentry Sam
The Alpha
Dead Eye Eddyy's Dad
RV Guy
mudmanh41's son Robert
skippygus73 and his oldest
cut'm n gut'm's dad
Dana Young's son Jeremy
Mudminnow
Eric Steiner
1shot1kill's dad
hawghntr21's Stepfather
Paul McCann
Mac
boneboy96
squirreldoghunter

January:
Rusty Shakleford
Ruger #3


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Sep 15, 2010)

Very, very nice thing he is doing!


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Sep 15, 2010)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Very, very nice thing he is doing!



I remember what it was like being deployed. I wore out my Bass Pro catalog trying to figure out what I was going to buy as soon as I got home. Just wanted to get back and spend time with my family and be on the water. 

Hopefully there is a good response and he can take someone fishing that went through the same sort of thing.


----------



## sea trout (Sep 15, 2010)

absolutly awsome!!!!!
i'm proud of you and your dad! go usa!!!!!!


----------



## Southern_Gent (Sep 15, 2010)

I would love to take you up on your offer, I have been in the Army a little over five years and I'm currently in Baghdad Iraq on my second tour, I wont get back until this December though, so I wouldn't be able to go for a while. I'm stationed out of Fort Stewart Georgia.
Thanks from one Vet to another, this is a great site, with great people on it!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 15, 2010)

You guys rock for doing this!!!!I hope more skippers start joining in this endeavor.....I did my time in the first Gulf War so I know what it's like...I currently support our troops as a contractor on Ft Gordon....Southern Gent stay safe and we look forward to having you back home in Dec!

 for all those who are in harms way


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Sep 15, 2010)

I would definately like to be in the running in the future. I will get back from my 8th deployment in early January.
Definately know what you're talking about with the BPS catalogs!!


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Sep 15, 2010)

Rusty and Southern Gent, y'alls names are in the hat. Y'all be careful and come back soon.

jmfauver, did you want your name thrown in there too?


----------



## oldenred (Sep 15, 2010)

i'll go ahead and throw sentry sams name in the hat too


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 15, 2010)

Thats a great idea!


----------



## Robert 31320 (Sep 16, 2010)

This is a great thing you are doing Capt. Tim!  Thanks for your service as well.


----------



## milltown (Sep 16, 2010)

Great thing you are doing, I know a couple of vets and will ask them if they are interested.


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Sep 16, 2010)

milltown said:


> Great thing you are doing, I know a couple of vets and will ask them if they are interested.



Send 'em on!

We're working on some other ideas as well if the participation works out well enough. 

When I was on active duty there was a program called Hooking Up Heroes that was very cool and we might try to get something like that together.


----------



## TheAlpha (Sep 16, 2010)

How about an ole broken down warhorse with airborne knees and no sea legs?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 17, 2010)

I'd like to nominate my dad.  He's 63 and loves to fish.  He was in the US Army and National Guard in the 60's and 70's.  He fought in Vietnam and did peacetime service in several other countries.


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome thing you are doing!


----------



## milltown (Sep 17, 2010)

I nominated my nephew over on your dad's post.  Thanks again.


----------



## mudmanh41 (Sep 18, 2010)

Throw my son's Robert name in the hat. He is coming to visit for the first time in 2 years. He's in Dover Delaware in the Air Force. I would love to go fishing with him when he's home.

Mudmanh41


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Sep 20, 2010)

*What about a tournament?*

We would like y'alls input so that we know if the interest level is there for us to move forward in this whole idea.

We are definitely doing the charter give aways.

In addition to that, we would like to organize a tournament for the 12 winning veterans of the year. The winning veteran from each month would be invited along with his crew to fish with a local boat, free of charge, for a cash prize of $1000.00.

We would hold the tournament in September of next year and if a veteran was unable to attend he would be able to nominate an angler to fish on his behalf.

If that sounds like something that everyone would enjoy, just let us know and we will start the planning process.


----------



## oldenred (Sep 20, 2010)

i'm game, let me know if there is anything that i can do to help.




Capt. TJ Cheek said:


> We would like y'alls input so that we know if the interest level is there for us to move forward in this whole idea.
> 
> We are definitely doing the charter give aways.
> 
> ...


----------



## skippygus73 (Sep 21, 2010)

I would like to nominate myself and my oldest.  USN for 17 years.


----------



## cut'm and gut'm (Sep 23, 2010)

i would like to nominate my dad  thanks for the opportunity


----------



## j_seph (Sep 23, 2010)

I would like to nominate Dana Young's son. Dana is a member on here I am not sure if his son is or not. He has gotten 3 purple hearts since this Iraq war has been going on, I know one came from an IED. He came back home on terminal leave. I have only had the pleasure of meeting him once but was a great guy.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 24, 2010)

j_seph said:


> I would like to nominate Dana Young's son. Dana is a member on here I am not sure if his son is or not. He has gotten 3 purple hearts since this Iraq war has been going on, I know one came from an IED. He came back home on terminal leave. I have only had the pleasure of meeting him once but was a great guy.



I second this nomination..... I grew up with Jeremy and he is a great guy. He done us all proud and is lucky to be alive. Whether or not he gets a chance to go on this trip, I would like to thank him and all of our Vets for serving... 

Also this is a super cool move Capt.... thanks

Unicoidawg


----------



## sharks (Sep 24, 2010)

*give away for vets*

I would like to nominate my future son in law for november he has just returned from afganistan


----------



## oldenred (Sep 28, 2010)

i'll go ahead and say that if i win i would like you to draw a second person to go with me from the list


----------



## trout catcher (Oct 10, 2010)

I would like to nominate my dad a vietnam vet for december


----------



## mesocollins (Nov 12, 2010)

I would like to nominate my Dad, his name on here is squirreldoghunter.


----------



## shea900 (Dec 11, 2010)

I nominate my dad. Thank ya.


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey guys, I feel like I should explain why we haven't been doing anything with this program lately.

The inshore fishing is unpredictable at best right now. We thought about just switching to nearshore reef fishing but the weather is even more unpredictable.

When asking people to travel from all over Georgia, we just don't feel right about giving a trip away unless we are pounding fish. Right now, we aren't pounding fish although we have some great success offshore when we can sneak out. We have done OK inshore but we don't have the fish patterned.

When the temps pick up we will get them patterned again and start giving trips away again. 

We just want to make sure that everyone has a good time if they make the drive to come fish with us.


----------



## milltown (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Captain Tj, thanks for looking out for everybody and giving them the best trip possible.


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 12, 2011)

tuff bite right now for sure!


----------



## oldenred (Jan 12, 2011)

no explanation needed man, what you have done is a great thing and it's appreciated!





Capt. TJ Cheek said:


> Hey guys, I feel like I should explain why we haven't been doing anything with this program lately.
> 
> The inshore fishing is unpredictable at best right now. We thought about just switching to nearshore reef fishing but the weather is even more unpredictable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 11, 2017)

Bbaker on here.  He is a 12 Army Ranger.  Awesome wife and 2 beautiful kids.  I did 4 deployments with him (I believe he has done 8) and he loves fishing more than anyone I know.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 11, 2017)

Capt. TJ Cheek said:


> Hey guys, I feel like I should explain why we haven't been doing anything with this program lately.
> 
> The inshore fishing is unpredictable at best right now. We thought about just switching to nearshore reef fishing but the weather is even more unpredictable.
> 
> ...



Pot luck fishing right now brother


----------



## armyvet4583 (Jun 11, 2017)

Jimmy Lee Armel said:


> Pot luck fishing right now brother



Waking up an old thread armel??? Got me excited. Then I read the date of this thread.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Jun 13, 2017)

Is this still going....


----------

